
Data Visualization Blog - flapjack
http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/
======
floodfx
I recommend Information Aesthetics -- <http://infosthetics.com>

~~~
drc1912
flowingdata.com FTW. They even have their own data visualization twitter app.
Great stuff.

------
Anon84
I strongly recommend anything by Edward R. Tufte if you really want to
understand the fundamentals and the correct way of thinking.

------
dangoldin
Neoformix is great too - <http://www.neoformix.com/>

